# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) تحديثات :  S5839iRoot

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ثحديث جديد إلى السبورت Support For Members،في قسم Android Root Files 
ملاحظة: 
للتحقق من التحديت الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

